# What kind of band saw blades do you use for resawing?



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm asking because I just destroyed mine last week. It was my own carelessness. 
I'm probably going to buy the same one again, but I'm just wondering what's a good blade?
The one I was using, I bought at a woodworking show about two months ago. 
It was a Viking brand. 
105" x 1/2" 
3 tpi
I paid $19.99 for it.

I was using it to resaw 9-10" walnut, jatoba, maple, etc. with no problems. 
So, what do you use, or recommend regardless of cost?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

timberwolf for me
they have them in all sizes
and tooth configurations

http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Search.aspx?query=timber%20wolf%20bandsaw%20blade

http://www.suffolkmachinery.com/


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've ruined more than I care to admit. I used to use Timberwolf 3/4" like Patron. How much money you got? You game for carbide? According to the authority on bandsaw blades (Iturra), there are basically two brands for resaw, Starrett and Lenox. I'm assuming you either want to go with 1/2 inch (0.025"), 3/4 (0.32"), or 1" (0.35"). The carbine Lenox 3 hook will run you $15 a foot in 1/2 or 3/4 inch. The Starret bimetals are around $5/foot. My bandsaw takes almost 12 foot blades, so carbide's out for me. I bought Starrett's 3 skip carbon for $2/foot. I'm happy with it. If you've got a smaller bandsaw, you might be able to go up to the binetals in Lenox or Starrett. Good luck!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Anji, thank you! Have you ever run the 1"? It's 0.035 thick, just like the 3/4". I almost bought it but at $5.50/ft v. $2.00/foot, I went with the smaller. I must admit, I like the idea of having a 1 inch bandsaw in my shop, though!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I also like the Timberwolf. For resaw I use the 3tpi 1/2 or 3/4 depends on timber.
However, I have never tried the other brands listed.
Arlin


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Exactly what Arlin said.

Steve


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I always went with Timberwolf because they were most available for my then 14" saw. Anything other than 1/4" for my 20'incher requires an order (I don't have a blade welder). I found the Timberwolf to be of greatly reduced quality relative to the Starrett's and Lenox's in big blade lengths, at least. I used 1/4 inch Timberwolfs for years in my 14", though, and was quite happy with them. I'd say Timberwolf is by far the most popular blade, and you're likely to see 10 recommendations to every 1 of other brands here.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Before I forget, another brand I've heard very good things about is Blade Runner. They offer carbon 3/4 vari's in 1/2, 5/8, and 3/4. $2-3/foot. These are narrow kerf, though, at 0.22". Starrett makes a "general purpose" 6 hook in 3/8×0.25" for $4.50/foot. Not exactly "resaw" but it may meet you in the middle.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I use essentially what you were using, 1/2 inch 3 tpi
Our Guild bought a bunch of blades from BC Saw and Tool in Canada.

Because we bough ~90 blades or so the cost ran around 10 bucks.
http://www.bcsaw.com/

Even though it says 'BC' saw … they are in Toronto. not British Columbia


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
There's a lot of helpful people on here willing to share what they know. It's such a great community.
It seems like Timberwolf is pretty popular. I might give it a try.
I think I'm also gonna give BCsaw a try as well. I like to buy local. Actually, they were very local on Saturday when I drove right by there, not knowing they existed. Thanks for the heads up DrDirt.
So, I guess 3 tpi is the way to go for resawing 9-10" walnut?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Wood Slicer.

VERY happy with mine.

1/2".


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

get on Timberwolfs email list, they have buy 3 get one free quite often


----------



## mfike (May 12, 2008)

I'm with Neil on the wood slicer. It cuts fast and very smooth.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

MY saw takes a one and a quarter inch to max one and a half inch wide by eighteen inches under the bar.This is ideal for resawing but whatever you do get as wide a blade as possible and tune that sweetheart up tight and enjoy. Alistair


----------



## vicrider (Jun 19, 2010)

I am very happy with my Wood Slicer from Highland Tools mounted on a Grizzly 17" band saw. I have done 1/16" Koa veneers, with very little sanding needed. Most of the time I cut just over 1/4" slices for small boxes.


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm learning a lot, because I've never heard of Wood Slicer. With past blades, I've never been able to cut 1/16" veneers. It could also be my Ridgid 14" with a 6" Grizzly riser block, giving me a 12" resaw capacity. But, it does everything that I need it to do.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

We saw a lot of 16/4 and larger stock. We've used Timberwolf, Wood Slicer and some others. We've switched entirely to Lenox Bi-Metal blades. Lenox Dimaster blades out last the best of the other by at least three to one. We have no affiliation with WoodcraftBands, Inc. who we buy our blades from so I don't have a problem suggesting them. They're a one-man operation that works hard to provide good stuff at reasonable prices and good service.

http://woodcraftbands.com/index.htm


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The Woodslicer is excellent, but when it dulls it cannot be resharpened
easily. The blade has "variable pitch" which makes it cut great but
also makes it semi-disposable.

The concept of resharpening resaw blades freaks some dudes out, like 
it's againts a law of nature or something. 1/2" and larger blades can 
be resharpened a few times.

You can resharpen blades yourself easily by mounting the blade backwards
on the bandsaw and using a dremel to grind the gullets. Works great and
goes fast on a resaw blade.

I have a Laguna carbide blade on my big saw. I used Woodslicer, but it's
real spendy and like any blade, stops cutting well when it gets less than
razor sharp.


----------



## RickLoDico (Jan 7, 2010)

That Viking you had is a Timberwolf. You can get them at Suffolk Machinery or Lee Valley. I don't think you'll be able to tension a 1" blade on that saw. I would use a Lenox 1/2" bi-metal which is more expensive but lasts four times as long as a Timberwolf with maybe a better cut. For re-saw I use a 1" Lenox carbide and a 1" Laguna Re-saw King. A carbide will last many times longer than a HSS blade making them a pretty good value if you got the cash.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Ouch RickLoDico, that Lenox carbide hurt the wallet; I'm glad it was yours! 

LWL, thanks for that link! Those are absurdly low prices!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

BC saw shaprns blades as well.
with their process though, each sharpening takes out a little bit of the set, so you cannot turn as tight a radius. For resewing though that is not a problem.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

This is a really interesting talk.
Now I just wish I did not live in Denmark where we have almost nothing to select from…
So I guess I have to order international next time.
Thank you for the info here all.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 5, 2012)

I use hard back carbon blade from www.sawblade.com.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

1/2" 3TPI Timberwolf.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

+ 1 for hard back carbon blades. Those blades are just awesome blades. They can always go for an extra mile.


----------



## ChrisFranklin (May 28, 2012)

Wood Slicer also, 1/2" 3-4 tpi on a Reliant 14" saw with riser. I tried the Timberwolf blades without much success. Their claims about using low tension didn't seem to prove out. The most challenging cut I've done yet was 9" of Bubinga into 3/16" slices for guitar backs. The Wood Slicer did a very smooth job and the thin kerf took less power than any other blade I've tried.


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

Wood Slicer


----------

